# Aristeia Tabs...WHERE!?



## CassDarkwing (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey, everyone! 

So, lately, I've been listening to a band called Aristeia and I REALLY want to learn to play some of their stuff. Sooooooo heeeeavvvvyyyyyy!  But I'm having a bit of trouble finding some tabs. Anybody know where I can find tabs for this awesome monstrosity of a band? 'Twould be greatly appreciated. :3


----------



## allshallperishfan (Feb 16, 2013)

They are surprisingly good for their genre. They are pretty progressive sometimes too. i dont know about any tabs though.


----------



## saffydukes (Feb 18, 2013)

lethal devotion is on ultimate guitar


----------



## CassDarkwing (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you both for that...but since this post I have found some tabs...their guitarists actually emailed me the GP tabs after I asked about them on facebook. Ha!


----------



## saffydukes (Mar 23, 2013)

what tabs did they give you?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a Green Dream tab.


----------



## saffydukes (Mar 24, 2013)

could you pm me that . Im dying for an anamnesis tab


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Mar 24, 2013)

saffydukes said:


> could you pm me that . Im dying for an anamnesis tab



Pm'd.


----------



## MozzoSemola94 (Oct 24, 2013)

here's a video of me playing branch bane, tab in the video description


----------

